# Hedgehog and bird



## stefanko (Oct 7, 2013)

I am a proud owner of one hedgehog and one parrot. My parrot shows allot interest for hedgie but she just seams uninterested. I am mostly concerned that she could attack him, since hedgehogs in nature do eat small birds. What do you think?
They are very cute together


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess they eat much smaller birds than ****atiels and probably mostly eggs/nestlings/fledgelings. You should be fine, just keep a close eye any time you have them out together, so no one gets hurt.  I'd be most concerned about birdy getting too curious & accidentally poking himself on quills, or trying to get a bite in on the hedgie.


----------



## stefanko (Oct 7, 2013)

He does it all the time, sneaking on her trying to get a taste of her quills, ears and nose, but she just watches him with "you are crazy" expression and thats all  Quite funny when they play together


----------

